# Lease swap in Ohio....



## gobble157 (Feb 17, 2008)

I've got a great deal if anyone is open to the offer. I'm a Georgia resident, but live in Ohio due to the military. I've been here for almost 4 years now and have some of the best deer/turkey hunting available. If you check the latest poll on Pope and Young bucks you'll find that Ohio, Iowa, Illinois, and Kansas produce some of the best whitetails available. I met a fellow whom has become like a dad to me that owns 300 acres and then his brother just bought 3000 acres that no one hunts except his family members. This past season we had 2 160" + deer taken off the property (300 acres). We have a cabin with running water and electricity. If you want to see some of the trail pics just ask. Now I'm trying to find a place to turkey hunt in Georgia during the 2008 season. If someone would allow me to hunt on their property or lease, I'd gladly do the same in Ohio. I'm primarily a turkey hunter, but once deer season comes around and the rut kicks in I'm out in the woods. Almost all of deer season in Ohio is archery based. There is a gun season, but it's shotgun/muzzleloader and it's in for one week. The one thing I love about Ohio is once deer season comes in it gets pretty cool. Sometimes we get snow in late October, but it just depends. When the rut comes in the average high temp is in the mid 30's to low 40's. Just depends on the front. Rut usually kicks in around the middle of November. Just let me know if you're interested and we'll go from there. Take care and God bless.

David




PS - To check out last season pics from other hunters in the state of Ohio go to: 

http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/dow/Photos/PhotoSearch.aspx?Gallery=Hunting&SubGallery=Deer


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 17, 2008)

I see u got the same disease I got, longbeard obsession. I hunt public land myself. I have chased them since I was 15. You must not be married with all that hunting going on. At least not to a GA girl, lol.  I wish you luck finding a club or lease. If you have any luck and need someone to help u afford the lease just let me know and if I find one I will do the same.


----------



## KINGFISH7 (Feb 17, 2008)

*lease trade*

What do you have in mind for trade, as far as period of time etc.
Where r u located in Ohio?
please send pics from property and animals taken or trail cam photos.

I have 1800 acres in middle georgia loaded with birds.
I might just be interested.
email@kingfish7@windstream.net

Thanks, KF7


----------



## KINGFISH7 (Feb 17, 2008)

Pm Sent


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 18, 2008)

Toddmann said:


> I see u got the same disease I got, longbeard obsession. I hunt public land myself. I have chased them since I was 15. You must not be married with all that hunting going on. At least not to a GA girl, lol.  I wish you luck finding a club or lease. If you have any luck and need someone to help u afford the lease just let me know and if I find one I will do the same.



Yeah, got an obsession. I am married and my wife knew of this obsession long before we were married. Not a Georgian, but try a New Yorkian. Strange enough, but we met through the military, and so far I couldn't be happier. She knows once turkey season comes in I'm not there as much. Sometimes she tags along. Just depends on the location. Take care bud and God bless.

David E.


----------



## CassGA (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT for a good bargain


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## UGADAWG (Feb 20, 2008)

Send me a PM with your email we may be able to work something out.


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 21, 2008)

UGADAWG,

Pm sent.

TTT


----------



## short stop (Feb 21, 2008)

your  pm box must be full - send me a pm  when you get a chance .  
 curosity is killing the cat --


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 21, 2008)

Short stop,

Sent you a pm.


----------



## multidigits (Feb 22, 2008)

Wanna trade for a hunt in Ky, Ind. or Ill. let me know.


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 22, 2008)

multidigits said:


> Wanna trade for a hunt in Ky, Ind. or Ill. let me know.



PM sent


----------



## bowhunterwill (Feb 25, 2008)

PM sent.  Possible Osceola hunt here in FL if interested.


----------

